# A motorhome question



## Admin (Aug 2, 2017)

Please tell me what you would change about your van if you could?
Also what van do you have (make / model / year)

I have a 2010 Autosleepers Duetto. I would change it into a Hymer 798 Sl


----------



## Lee (Aug 2, 2017)

I would like to get a newer one I think, may be a Rapido A class the same layout as ours, which is a Pilote Galaxy.


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 2, 2017)

I would change where mine is parked all the time:camper: it never seems to leave the drive
We like the layout of ours and it is big enough for two people and two dogs but there is a longer version with another bed at the back and a garage which would be better 
It is a 2002 Hymer584, we must like it because we bought it new and still have it


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 2, 2017)

would put the layout into the new van and put table between front seats as the new vans don't have panel between the door and front seats

have see the new version of a wildax what is 4 berth with bunks would suit admin


----------



## The laird (Aug 2, 2017)

Hymer b544 lhd,,would like it to have a big rear garage and twin singles.
Fancy dethleff l6611 advantage


----------



## martinmartin (Aug 2, 2017)

1993 Tabbert ffb 570,happy enough with it but ive managed to long without an oven/grill so i think thats on my to do list.


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 2, 2017)

*Not Much*

A Lunar Premier H622.
This is on a Renault master 2.5dci with "Tunit fuel enhancer"
4 berth with a fixed rear bed.
Shower big enough and works well and has a door so the toilet and washbasin don't get sprayed
Enough storage with very good interior lockers.
3 burner hob ...enough
Oven is small but great for minor baking/reheating
6.5m long
Nice Dining/lounge area
Roof is a bit flat so water puddles on it sometimes
6 forward gears so almost 30mpg consistently

Ok If I could get all the above with an "A Class" but under 3500kg I would be tempted.
I like the bigger cab area of "A class" ....I think.

As we live in it for long periods the full width is good.
It is sometimes a nuisance on very narrow lanes
Ok in Scotland where the roads are open and lots of passing places.
A bit awkward in Ireland and Wales

BUT overall "Suits us Sir !"


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 2, 2017)

now there a thought take out griland replace with oven


----------



## Wanderlust (Aug 2, 2017)

9m burstner elegance tag axle


----------



## mid4did (Aug 2, 2017)

LHD Hymer Tramp 655 GT Renault 3 litre base.If I was really pushed I would like a grill in the oven compartment and a better layout /more room in the washroom area.The teleco satellite dish doesn't get any support anymore but I always seem to manage to work out the settings to lock onto astra 28.2
Got this from germany when the rates were good and wouldn't think of changing any time soon as we're used to her now


----------



## Ghoster (Aug 2, 2017)

*Would like*

Would like something bigger but not too big.


----------



## rugbyken (Aug 2, 2017)

i have a recent hymer b544 pretty near perfect
  found it a little cramped when we first bought it but have now removed to storage the large dining table and the van is transformed can still sleep 4 but we have spent 205 nights away in the last year and it has been superb don't thrash it never go below 20,000 or above 30,000 revs at that it will sit on m/way at 80 if i'm travelling or cruise on the country roads touring around , it has a double floor and has so much storage you would definitely be overweight if you filled it with feathers 
    motorhome salesman told me "we all want to travel in a sprinter and arrive in a Winnebago " got that about right


----------



## antiquesam (Aug 2, 2017)

My 1995 Herald Templar on a Transit chassis has the perfect layout for us. If only it were a little newer.


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 2, 2017)

A sweet little, 6.2. M Bentley Indigo. Auto, 2 berth.
Only the fridge is a little disappointing. Just had it's 6 birthday, 36k miles. Aging gracefully. Should have changed it a year ago... But it's too nice and can't find anything better.
We full-time for half the year, so it earns it's keep.
What would I change?
Bring Joanna Lumley to replace the present driver, when she gets too old?


----------



## Obanboy666 (Aug 2, 2017)

2014 Devon Tempest pvc based on a mwb Renault Master. Can go anywhere a car can and more than large enough for me and the dog.
If I do change in the near future which I'm seriously considering it would be a Wildax Europa which again is a Renault base vehicle but lwb which would give me a larger shower and more lounge space as I'm a couch potatoe lol !
I recently looked at a new Pilote 6mt A class and I have to say was very Impressed, amazing use of space but £20,000 more than the Wildax Europa and I would be forever panicking about the dreaded water ingress.


----------



## sasquatch (Aug 2, 2017)

My current vehicle is a Hobby Siesta T60GQ,I bought it when the insurance paid out after my beloved Hymer Exsis I562 was stolen last year. I love the A class layout,as I had a B544 previously,but now I have a cabbed van,it will take some getting used to.


----------



## Asterix (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm looking to buy a 7.5 ton truck at the end of summer,as much as I like my old girl I'm sick to death of having to make up a bed every night for the last three years,so for me a fixed bed and seperate shower/toilet are a must when I do the conversion. Some extra horses for going up hills will also be nice,the Merc is just too slow on hills and puts me off going to mountainous areas.


----------



## Wully (Aug 2, 2017)

I've had my van a dethleff globetrotter lxi about 5 month got nearly 6k on it already and I'm only getting away for the odd week and a few weekends here and there I'm finding it more comfortable than my last van so using it a bit more. Done a bit of homework before I bought it and up until now I'm happy with it hope I'm the same in a couple of years. Other van I liked the look of before I bought was the new Adria sonic supreme I 810 sc must say it's the best looking mh out there right now


----------



## yorkslass (Aug 2, 2017)

We have a Swift, fairly basic model. The pluses are good cooking facilities and four seatbelts, onboard water tank and armrests on the driver/passenger seats. It also has a gas locker big enough to take 7kg and 13 kg  bottles and a good size loo waste container. The minuses are a poor washroom and no locker space accessible from outside. If I could change it for anything, I would probably go for a Rapido.. Saw a model a few years ago with twin beds and rear washroom.


----------



## RoaminRog (Aug 2, 2017)

I have spoken at length about our Autotrail Miami 740S, and the problems we have had in the past BUT, we love her and wouldn't change a thing! :heart:


----------



## alcam (Aug 2, 2017)

No matter which model I , and I would assume many others , would like our van to be smaller outside and bigger inside


----------



## maingate (Aug 2, 2017)

Burstner Delphin performance 8.2 metre Tag Axle with the Nissan ZD series 3 litre engine.

I will only change it if I cannot pass the medical for C1. A 6 speed box and a pleasure to drive after the 5 speed Fiat box in the last van.


----------



## justRoamin (Aug 2, 2017)

We've had our 2007 Autocruise Wentworth for just over 2 years now and not found anything we'd change.. Well apart from the standard radio.. We love it


----------



## Trish1997 (Aug 2, 2017)

I would definately change my van to another rear lounge one, I'm sick of the draught that comes through and makes my right arm constantly cold even today in august.
Thank goodness we have taken it down to Spain the last winter but it doesn't look like we're going to do it this year.I love in it and I have to wear half of my cardigan, on my right arm only when lounging on the sofa. 2009 auto trail cheyenne, front lounge.
I've tried everything as mentioned on my previous posts, if I had the money to change it I'd do it like a shot.


----------



## colinm (Aug 2, 2017)

We've had our Globecar Campscout 636SB for over 6 years now, half the time we had the previous VDub but like it (at least) twice as much.
I would like to make it smaller on the outside but bigger on the inside, and had plans on a slideout, or two, for next van, but the same basic layout. Gf on otherhand has other plans, she wants an RV and to go on extended trips, if not full timing.


----------



## Magnet (Aug 2, 2017)

Admin said:


> Please tell me what you would change about your van if you could?
> Also what van do you have (make / model / year)
> 
> I have a 2010 Autosleepers Duetto. I would change it into a Hymer 798 Sl



I have a 1994 Timberland built Peugeot Boxer, I would say it's almost perfect as the original buyer asked for a different lay out which uses 2 bench seats which fold down into a double bed. The only downside being is that the front seats have to slide forward first meaning you can't drive with the bed down.


----------



## Martin P (Aug 2, 2017)

I would swap my Homecar pr62 for a hottie in a string bikini and a barbed wire tat. An a smile an a cowboy hat


----------



## iampatman (Aug 2, 2017)

Martin P said:


> I would swap my Homecar pr62 for a hottie in a string bikini and a barbed wire tat. An a smile an a cowboy hat



If that's not a lyric to a song sung by a guy with a big white hat with a pedal steel behind it ought to be.

Pat


----------



## Andys (Aug 2, 2017)

We love our Hymer B774 tag axel. Like others we took the table out which gave lots more space. It has refillable gas 2* 11 kg. 2 leisure battries with inverter. solar panel fixed generator in rear locker. It caters for all our needs and has done for the last 6 years.
What would I change / like ..... Better MPG 22 is the best we have ever achieved, I get 300 miles from a tank full. 

Would I change .... No luv it


----------



## Martin P (Aug 2, 2017)

iampatman said:


> If that's not a lyric to a song sung by a guy with a big white hat with a pedal steel behind it ought to be.
> 
> Pat



Yeah Toby Keith might have sung about something like that!


----------



## IanH (Aug 2, 2017)

Ours is an Autosleeper Warwick Duo, 2011.

Since purchase, 5 months ago it now has, a swivelling pax seat, a proper cutlery drawer (WTF were AS thinking about with the original?) a proper stowage for our folding seats and a hell of a lot of wine under the stb'd bunk, a 140w solar panel charging both batteries, and an ace HUD GPS Speedo!!

Wouldn't replace it, it currently has a life of circa 3 more years then we'll sell it, it has to do the Pyrenees twice, hence why we sold Froggie, after that we'll manage with the Volvo and Chateau stops!!!

:dance:


----------



## ghostrider44 (Aug 2, 2017)

*Eura=Mobil-- Old like a good wine*

We have an aged Eura=Mobil 745, I wouldn't change it willingly for a more modern camping car, it has a fixed bed plus at least as much as our 400year old cottage.
The 2.5 turbo engine pulls it around quite well, returning reasonable fuel consumption. It has the benefit of tag rear axle giving good stability, and it LHD which is good for our annual marathon trips in Europe.
The only minor negative is like the camping car I have passed the first flush of youth and so as the weight is over the magic 3.5 tonnes I now require a medical to renew my license.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Aug 2, 2017)

Asterix said:


> I'm looking to buy a 7.5 ton truck at the end of summer,as much as I like my old girl I'm sick to death of having to make up a bed every night for the last three years,so for me a fixed bed and seperate shower/toilet are a must when I do the conversion. Some extra horses for going up hills will also be nice,the Merc is just too slow on hills and puts me off going to mountainous areas.



That's the way, the only things I would change with ours is the paint job (could do with a tidy up) and wouldn't mind some new cushion covers and interior trim after a few years full time use it's beginning to look a bit tired, no doubt I'll get around to it eventually, I would have liked enough space to fit the automatic washing machine but that will have to live in the back of my other van. keep an eye out for ex prison wagons normally good buy's ours came with full service history and had been well looked after as it was PSV. Good trucks to convert and really well built and insulated boxes.


----------



## MarkJ (Aug 2, 2017)

We have a Dethleffs 4 Travel.

I'd only swap it for a van that was longer at night and shorter during the day.


----------



## jennyp19 (Aug 2, 2017)

A-class. Mobilvetta K yacht 85- new in January- almost got what we want. A few more tweeks and it will be as near as dammit spot on for us.  Ditched the stupidly over large table and got smaller top made. Just want a telescopic table leg so I can use it to put my feet up. Also took out the seat at back of table but left the little table thing that drops down. I love the sliding door that shuts off the front of the van and makes a private bedroom.  They are selling these at 3.5 t - just don't believe it!!!!  A lot of MH for your money in comparison to burstner, hymer etc., although they have gone up considerably since we bought ours.


----------



## 2cv (Aug 2, 2017)

I spent literally years researching before buying my van. It's a very rare Bentley Ochre. I've not seen anything that I want to swap it for, love having a rear lounge. It's small enough to get to the remote places that we like but big enough to comfortably spend weeks in. Best addition in the 5 years we've had it is refillable gas. Such a shame Bentleys are no longer made, just have to look after the one I'm lucky to have!


----------



## Makzine (Aug 2, 2017)

We have a 1994 Hymer 694 tag axle which we use when on the continent.  Two big solar panels and 3 x 110 amp leisure batteries keep us off grid for a week or two.   Also a 2002 Renault monte carlo for England as its small enough to fit anywhere, but would change the oven for more storage space.  :wave:


----------



## bobj808 (Aug 3, 2017)

We have an absolutely mint condition 2009 Chausson Flash 08. I have looked at motorhomes way more expensive than we paid for it and while they are very nice, we are very happy with ours. Main job we are going to do is change the front pokey wee rooflight for much larger one. We've done around 6000 miles in 4 months and it runs far better than when we first got it. Can't believe that people spend big money and do quarter of that per annum. Bob.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 3, 2017)

I have a 2004 Rapido leRandonneur 763 F only had it 3 months and I love it the only thing I would change is the table it's huge I have just purchased a smaller table so the huge thing is now in my loft now it's the Mary Poppins of MH practically perfect in every way lol.


----------



## silverweed (Aug 3, 2017)

2001 Hymer b564 Lionheart with factory fitted gas tank. I would like an outside locker that has slightly more height to it as the lockers are very limiting to what can be stored. As we full time a more relaxing / comfortable seating area for evening would be good. Also get rid of useless grill, do any of them actually work


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 3, 2017)

the grill do work eventually put the toast on before I go to bed and then when wke up early morning turn it over and it done by time igetup


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 3, 2017)

Ffion said:


> I would definately change my van to another rear lounge one, I'm sick of the draught that comes through and makes my right arm constantly cold even today in august.
> Thank goodness we have taken it down to Spain the last winter but it doesn't look like we're going to do it this year.I love in it and I have to wear half of my cardigan, on my right arm only when lounging on the sofa. 2009 auto trail cheyenne, front lounge.
> I've tried everything as mentioned on my previous posts, if I had the money to change it I'd do it like a shot.



get some posh dress glove the long sleeved versions or take off door skin make on up out of the thinnest ply and seal it on the door and get rubber grommet to let the cables through or winder then screback on original door skin


----------



## Dezi (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi,

We have a 2016 Murvi Morello on the latest 6 speed fiat ducato base.

It is our 3rd Morello in 20 years, having had 3 different marques previous. The 1st one being marque Dezi, we converted it ourselves.  

It has a 100 watt solar panel 2 x 115 amp leisure batteries and to madams delight, 9 feet of kitchen work surface. 

Change it, or change something about it ? Don't be daft.

Dezi  :camper::cheers:


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Aug 3, 2017)

First van - Autosleeper Gatcombe.  Good build quality but very poor on storage - everything went through the hab door, after the first trip to Spain we knew we had the wrong van.  All sites camping with this van because we knew that all wildcampers got murdered 
Second van - Knaus.  Very light build quality gave 500kg payload with a large garage for everything including the bikes.  Fixed bed meant we didn't have to make it up every night and one could turn in before the other.  At 6.5m and 3.5t, gasit and solar almost the perfect van.  Started wildcamping.
Current van - Hymer t-588 with twin singles over a garage.  Now if we need a midnight stroll we don't disturb the other.  Not so easy to wild with this van at 6.9m. Cannot see how this could be improved as it fits all our requirements.
IMO the best place to review any van is on a long term campsite.  It's a good way to make friends by asking about the good and bad things in their van before making a change - as long a you don't get a nerdy reputation as a stalker.......


----------



## Martlet (Aug 3, 2017)

*Not all eccentrics are English*

Good morning to you all.

My Citroen Dispatch would be better if it had more ground clearance and four-wheel drive, and some extra space for more clothes would be nice.
Then whilst trawling for possible vehicles I came across this link to an account of global circumnavigation in an amphibious Jeep:-

Half-Safe

Regards,
Martlet.


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 3, 2017)

Martin P said:


> I would swap my Homecar pr62 for a hottie in a string bikini and a barbed wire tat. An a smile an a cowboy hat



Is it an 06 plate. PF.... Reg?
We lived full time in it .
Lovely van, lots of room, big fridge freezer?


----------



## Debs (Aug 3, 2017)

Very happy with my self conversion, I may add another solar panel at some point. Would I change it......I would change it for a new Iveco, so I could specify lockable diff, and my present Iveco is getting more and more Patina underneath,and my days of going underneath a vehicle with wire brush and zinc paint etc are over.:hammer:


----------



## AndyT1960 (Aug 3, 2017)

we have a 1984 Bedford Cf2 with  coachbuilt Autotrail Commanche . The wife named her Billy. Wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## brucews (Aug 3, 2017)

We have a Globecar Campscout RD 2012 - Fiat Ducato 2.3 multijet and love it; the wife struggles with handbrake being low down, but the options of adding a handbrake extender or changing my wife create their own problems, and I mainly drive it anyway; so we have no current reason to change anything on the van, but perhaps we need gorilla arms...:drive:


----------



## izwozral (Aug 3, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> A sweet little, 6.2. M Bentley Indigo. Auto, 2 berth.
> Only the fridge is a little disappointing. Just had it's 6 birthday, 36k miles. Aging gracefully. Should have changed it a year ago... But it's too nice and can't find anything better.
> We full-time for half the year, so it earns it's keep.
> What would I change?
> Bring Joanna Lumley to replace the present driver, when she gets too old?



Leave it out, Jenny beats Joanna Plumgob anytime.

Ours is a Renault Rimor 6 berth, 7m long with large garage. I would get rid of the drop down electric bed just to save weight, however, it is great for storing sheets and clothing. We don't like the dinette style, much prefer 2x bench seats. I don't like the French floppy handbrake either.
Why did we buy it you may ask? It was ridiculously cheap!

If the navigator loses her teeth, I will replace with Jenny of above.


----------



## Martin P (Aug 3, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Is it an 06 plate. PF.... Reg?
> We lived full time in it .
> Lovely van, lots of room, big fridge freezer?



Hi . No its on an 07 plate. Semi auto box and a fridge full of beer. Came from Nuneaton. Or somewhere near.


----------



## alcam (Aug 3, 2017)

brucews said:


> We have a Globecar Campscout RD 2012 - Fiat Ducato 2.3 multijet and love it; the wife struggles with handbrake being low down, but the options of adding a handbrake extender or changing my wife create their own problems, and I mainly drive it anyway; so we have no current reason to change anything on the van, but perhaps we need gorilla arms...:drive:



Handbrake extenders are cheap and easy to fit !


----------



## 5andy (Aug 3, 2017)

We bought a Burstner Elegance i745 last October, after researching the topic for about a year. Must haves were A class, large garage, separate toilet showers and island bed. We added alde heating, solar panels, lpg and satellite amongst other things. We have stayed in it for about five months and feel we got things about right.


----------



## colinm (Aug 3, 2017)

brucews said:


> We have a Globecar Campscout RD 2012 - Fiat Ducato 2.3 multijet and love it; the wife struggles with handbrake being low down, but the options of adding a handbrake extender or changing my wife create their own problems, and I mainly drive it anyway; so we have no current reason to change anything on the van, but perhaps we need gorilla arms...:drive:





alcam said:


> Handbrake extenders are cheap and easy to fit !



The Kobran I fitted to my van took 'a bit of application' but was well worth the effort. Not sure if they are easier now.


----------



## Porkie yorkies (Aug 3, 2017)

*Motorhome*

We are very happy with our Talbot swift royalle but she's getting a bit long in the tooth, we would like to set of somewhere one day and arrive in the same home but miraculously she's brand new.


----------



## Biggarmac (Aug 3, 2017)

Pilote 695 coachbuilt on an auto Renault Master 57 reg.  Love the big garage, fixed bed, washroom, seating arrangements, big fridge freezer.   Dislike the Truma blown air heating, would much prefer the type of heater that runs on gas without need for blown air.


----------



## angelaa (Aug 3, 2017)

We have an auto trail Navajo 2011.  Love the layout and storage.  The only thing I would change is that the tv runs off the engine battery.  Would rather it ran from our 2 leisure batteries.


----------



## 1807truckman (Aug 3, 2017)

We have a Hymer B660SL and it suits us down to the ground, the one thing I would change is the rear axle ratio for a higher ratio, this would improve the cruising speed and the fuel consumption, but not that bothered, it does 26mpg weight 5 tonne comfortable cruising speed 62mph @ 2750rpm.

Graham


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Aug 3, 2017)

We have an 03 Hymer B644 which ticks all the boxes.Rear transverse fixed double bed over a large garage,double floor,winterised,loads of storage space and payload.Plenty of lounging room now I have removed the ridiculously large Hymer table(why do they insist on huge tables?).Fitted 60 litre LPG tank,solar panels,large leisure battery bank,1500w inverter and a reliable 2.8JTD engine that does 27mpg on average.

The only thing that we would change is to have 2 fixed longitudinal single beds in place of the transverse double as mrs wakk sometimes struggles getting the leg over in the middle of the night when going to the loo(oo-eer missus),but that would take the overall length to over 7m which wouldn't fit on our drive.

I've no intention of moving house to get a bigger drive and new van so we will happily stick with what we've got and continue to struggle to get the leg over in the middle of the night.


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 3, 2017)

izwozral said:


> Leave it out, Jenny beats Joanna Plumgob anytime.
> 
> Ours is a.... etc.
> 
> If the navigator loses her teeth, I will replace with Jenny of above.



Jenny says she's bearing your offer in mind, but she would prefer George Clooney or Nigel Havers, thank you very much...
Actually, Jeremy Corbyn is 2 places higher than you on her list. :wacko:


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 3, 2017)

Martin P said:


> Hi . No its on an 07 plate. Semi auto box and a fridge full of beer. Came from Nuneaton. Or somewhere near.



Lovely van. I often wonder who's enjoying it now.
We only changed it because it had been damaged by a recovery truck...plus it needed a wash!


----------



## Martin P (Aug 3, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Lovely van. I often wonder who's enjoying it now.
> We only changed it because it had been damaged by a recovery truck...plus it needed a wash!



Only ever saw one other. Came face to face on a roundabout at Littlehampton. Its a great van. Got everything on our list. Fixed bed. Door on shower cubicle to keep rest of bathroom dry. Good size fridge. Dining table. Swivel seats. I did make a bigger dining table. Everything else is perfect.


----------



## izwozral (Aug 3, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Jenny says she's bearing your offer in mind, but she would prefer George Clooney or Nigel Havers, thank you very much...
> Actually, Jeremy Corbyn is 2 places higher than you on her list. :wacko:



George bloomin Looney, Nigel flippin Shavers, I thought Jenny had her eyes done?

I can handle Corbyn being above me, he is a bit of a dish isn't he.


----------



## i0mark0i (Aug 3, 2017)

*Autotrail Grande Frontier A7300*

Autotrail Grande Frontier A 7300 
 A larger fresh water tank is all


----------



## suneye (Aug 3, 2017)

A LWB transit, looks like a van rather than a camper on the outside which I love.  Inside fixed bed, lights and heating runs off solar, cooking on gas.  Lots of storage under the bed accessed from outside or inside.  If I had a magic wand I would add a roof rack for my kayak and bit more head room.


----------



## brucews (Aug 4, 2017)

alcam said:


> Handbrake extenders are cheap and easy to fit !



The current 2 contenders are priced to reflect their quality; the cheapest being plastic and difficult to fit on the ducato brake handle due to its thickness and it needs longer screws to tighten properly, its action is a reverse of the normal operation and takes some getting used to, and can obstruct the rotating seat operation.
The other (better built) option is slightly more expensive to reflect it's higher quality build and fit, but it raises above the seat level and, although having a release mechanism to drop it down out of the way, always catches some clothing or sensitive body part when exiting the drivers seat out of the cab in a hurry when releasing it has been forgotten!!

As said in my post, they create their own problems, so on balance I don't use them.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 4, 2017)

If anything, I would change the turning circle on my LWB Renault Master.

But I can't, so I will live with it!

2012 Renault Master 2.3 DCI. LWB Xtra high top.


----------



## Haaamster (Aug 4, 2017)

Robmac said:


> If anything, I would change the turning circle on my LWB Renault Master.
> 
> But I can't, so I will live with it!
> 
> 2012 Renault Master 2.3 DCI. LWB Xtra high top.



Ooh you must have finished the inside then Rob, took long enough :wacko:


----------



## Robmac (Aug 4, 2017)

One of the compromises I had to make in having a PVC David. I needed the LWB to get in all of the bits we wanted in a comparatively narrow space. 

Pleased with the height though. If you can stand up in it, most people can!


----------



## wildebus (Aug 4, 2017)

Admin said:


> Please tell me what you would change about your van if you could?
> Also what van do you have (make / model / year)
> 
> I have a 2010 Autosleepers Duetto. I would change it into a Hymer 798 Sl



I have a 2008 130BHP VW T5 LWB Shuttle that I converted.

I am actually in the process of changing it into a 2003 158BHP VW LT LWB (not literally of course!)

Reasons:
I want to be able to stand up
I want a permanent bed
I want a WC /Semi-Shower Room
I want a garage

I chose the VW as it suits the Festivals and Shows I go to to sell my wares to VW Fans; Went for the LT models as it is new enough not to have too many problems (wear and tear wise) and not too new to have too many problems (no DPF, complex engine management, etc). Also wanted to remain in the PVC area rather then coachbuilt.
It is also a good length - equal to the XLB Boxers, but not as extreme as the LWB Crafter/Sprinters.


----------

